# Koi-feste Pflanzen



## der_odo (11. Mai 2014)

Hallo,
im Koi- Schwimmbereich würde ich gerne ein paar Pflanzen ansiedeln.
Welche Sorten sind für Kois geeignet und werden nicht (komplett) zerruppt.
Neben etwas höheren Pflanzen (ca 1-1,5m) suche ich ich Pflanzen für die Randgestaltung im Flachwasserbereich mit ca 20-30cm Tiefe und maximal 30cm Pflanzenhöhe.

Könnt ihr da etwas empfelhen?

Gruß

Christian


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (11. Mai 2014)

Hi Christian,

bei mir kommen meine Koi mit allen Arten von Unterwasser-, Schwimmblatt - und Sumpfpflanzen im Teich aus, da wird nix mutwillig zerrupft oder großartig gefressen, Höchstens ab und zu mal ein paar kleine Pflänzchen (z.B Nadelsimsen) beim gründeln im Bodengrund ausgegraben

in Teich hab ich (in den von meinen Koi erreichbaren Bereichen)

__ Hechtkraut
Riesenhechtkraut
Nymphaea "Chromatella)
Nymphaea "Carnea"
Nymphaea "Attraktion"
Nymphaea x pygmaea "Alba"
__ Froschlöffel
großer __ Igelkolben
breitblättriger __ Rohrkolben
gelbe Wasserschwertlilie
__ asiatische Wasserschwertlilie
englische __ Wasserminze
__ Gnadenkraut
schwimmendes __ Laichkraut
Japanteichrosen
__ Wassermoos
__ Zwergrohrkolben
__ Blutauge
__ flutender Hahnenfuß
__ Wasserknöterich
Nadelsimse
Riesenvallisnerien
__ Wasserpest
__ Hornblatt
__ Seekanne
__ Pfeilkraut
__ Nadelkraut
__ Wasserstern
aufrechter __ Merk
dreiblättriger Zweizahn
__ Sumpfdotterblume
__ Goldkeule
__ Kalmus
chinesischer __ Molchschwanz

MfG Frank


----------



## Sternenstaub (11. Mai 2014)

Hallo Frank,
besteht eigentlich mal die Chance dass du in deinem Teich aufräumen musst wenn ja gibst du von dem Aufgeräumten auch was ab bzw.würdest du es auch verschicken nat. gegen Unkostenerstattung? ich finde deine Pflanzenvielfalt bestaunenswert und ich würde mir wünschen dass ich nur ein Bruchteil dessen hätte was du hast.

LG Angelika


----------



## Alfii147 (11. Mai 2014)

Hallo,

habe im Teich:
__ Seekanne
2x Seerose (Chromatella + Unbekannt - Rosa)
__ Hechtkraut
Wasseriris
__ Kalmus
__ Wasserminze

Frank, hättest du mal ein Bild deines Pflanzbereiches?


----------



## Tottoabs (11. Mai 2014)

Sternenstaub schrieb:


> Hallo Frank,
> besteht eigentlich mal die Chance dass du in deinem Teich aufräumen musst wenn ja gibst du von dem Aufgeräumten auch was ab


 So wie die Liste sich liest muss Frank nicht aufräumen


Der läst aufräumen.

Frei nach dem Motto, klar kannst du Pflanzen haben. Da an der Ecke  und dort von denen und wo ist mein Liegestuhl


----------



## lotta (11. Mai 2014)

Meine Koi, 
nagen so gar nix an... woran mag das liegen?
Ich füttere nur spärlich zur Zeit.(zw. 12°C-14°C schwankend)
Auch im vergangenen Jahr, haben sie meine Pflanzen, gänzlich in Ruhe gelassen
und ich habe Einiges im Teich.


----------



## Ulli (11. Mai 2014)

Meine Koi sind auch friedlich zu den Pflanzen, ich habe in Reichweite der Fische:
Diverse __ Binsen, Sumpfdotterblumen, Bach-__ Nelkenwurz, __ Papageienfeder, __ Wasserminze und Tannenwedel.
Sie zupfen gelegentlich mal daran rum, am ehesten aber zwischen  den Schilfstengeln, wahrscheinlich hat es da diverses Getier drin, das lecker schmeckt... Ansonsten keine Gefahr für die Pflanzen.
Grüße
Ulli


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (12. Mai 2014)

Sternenstaub schrieb:


> Hallo Frank,
> besteht eigentlich mal die Chance dass du in deinem Teich aufräumen musst wenn ja gibst du von dem Aufgeräumten auch was ab
> 
> LG Angelika



Hi Angelika,

das wird noch ein paar Jahre dauern bis so was wieder ansteht, der alte Teich stand 20 Jahre, und der jetzige ist erst vor 3 Jahren angelegt worden

@Fabian,

spezielle Pflanzbereiche gibt's keine, der ganze Teich ist Pflanzbereich. Bis auf die ca. 12qm2 Tiefwasserzone, die auch als Schlammfang dient und daher als blanke Folie blieb, ist alles mit 14t Bodengrund bedeckt worden damit sich Grünzeug nach Lust und Laune ausbreiten kann

MfG Frank


----------



## Thoma (12. Mai 2014)

Hallo Frank,

gratulation, des nenn ich mal an tollen Teich!
Natürlich hast mit Deiner Größe und dem Volumen an enormen Vorteil, da regelt sich alles mehr oder weniger von allein.
Da wünsch ich Dir weiterhin an morz-spass damit!

LG Thomas


----------



## Sternenstaub (12. Mai 2014)

Hallo Frank,
schade da bin ich wohl 3 Jahre zu späht dran na vieleicht schaffe ich es in 17 jahren .

LG 1Angelika


----------



## Alfii147 (12. Mai 2014)

Sehr schön Frank, hast natürlich auch ausreichend Platz dafür


----------



## jolantha (13. Mai 2014)

Dann muß ich wohl bei der Erziehung meiner Koi was verkehrt gemacht haben .
Unter Wasser wird alles gefressen was grün ist , Tannenwedel, Krebsscheren usw. 
Die Randbepflanzung war mal in Körben, da wurde solange gebuddelt und geschubst, bis alles
Freischwimmen im Teich hatte. Erst, wenn die Pflanzen lose auf der Oberfläche trieben,
kehrte wieder Ruhe ein, weil man ja nun die Pflanzen besser anknabbern konnte.
Jetzt habe ich alles außerhalb des Teiches, in einem Pflanzgraben.


----------



## Moonlight (13. Mai 2014)

Jolantha, geht mir ähnlich.
Alles was ich bisher als Unterwasserpflanze eingebracht hatte, war spätestens 2 Tage darauf zerpflückt und gefressen.
Das Einzige was sie im Moment in Ruhe lassen sind die Seerosen. Aber da werden sie im Sommer wieder ordentliche Löcher reinknabbern, nachdem die Steine rausgeholt und auf dem Boden verteilt wurden.
Momentan gönnt man sich nur das ein oder andere zarte neue Blatt ...

Mandy


----------



## Tinky (13. Mai 2014)

Meine Unterwasserpflanzen werden von den Koi auch gerne rausgerupft...fressen tun sie sie aber selten.
Koi scheinen sehr neugierig zu sein und "untersuchen" die neuen pflanzen ausführlich.
Ich habe 1-2 Wochen täglich einige Pflanzen wieder an Ihren Bestimmungsort platzieren müssen.
Nach einer Weile lassen sie sie in Ruhe.
Einfach immer weiter versuchen  - irgendwann "akzeptieren" sie vielleicht bei Euch die Unterwasserpflanzen.
In den ersten Tagen könnte man auch mehrmals täglich füttern...mit vollem Bauch ist Drang nach Aktion vielleicht etwas reduziert


----------



## lotharw (13. Mai 2014)

hallo Mandy,

Verwechselst du Steinchen mit Steinen ?
Ich legte die Seerosenrizonome in Körbe und legte einige Steinen,Durchmesser der Steine ab 10cm bis 20cm darauf und gut.
Mit denen legt sich kein Koi an.Die übrigen Pflanzen legte ich in Pflanzkörbe,Steine drauf und gut.
Die Pflanzkörbe stellte ich auf Rahmen,so daß der obere Rand mit dem Wasserspiegel abschloß.
Die Koi halten die Pflanzenwurzeln in Schach.So können die Koi Pflanzen fressen und ich muß seltener die Pflanzenwurzeln kürzen.
So ist allen geholfen.


Mfg
Lothar


----------



## der_odo (13. Mai 2014)

Hallo,

schön, dass es so viele Beispiele gibt. Dann werde ich wohl die Pflanzen größtenteils in Pflanzkörbe setzen. Mal schauen, ob dann die Kois früher oder später an die Pflanzen ran gehen. Da ich auch mehrere Tannenwedel habe, sehe ich ja, ob feine Pflanzen in Ruhe gelassen werden oder ob sie als Spielzeug der Fische enden.

Gruß
Christian


----------



## mobby dick (28. Mai 2014)

hi beim lesen euch beiträge sehe ich jeder menge planzen wobei ich null ahnung davon habe,kann sein das euch dieser theme zig mal gefragt worden ist aber als neue finde ich jeder hilfe dankbar .
bringt es etwas wenn ich die sogenannte sege im teich pflanze um denn sauerstoff/wasser kläre zu verbessern oder bin ich total daneben ,
danke im voraus.


----------



## Meckes64 (29. Mai 2014)

Hallo!
Letztens hab ich mir 30 Portionen __ Hornblatt schicken lassen:
  
Man sagt ja, das das Hornblatt schmeckt den Fischen nicht, weil es so hart ist... Meine Bande hat nicht viel davon über gelassen. Nach einer Woche war nur noch ca ein Drittel übrig. Bloß gut: die Krebsscheren fressen se nicht und das __ Tausendblatt, was eigentlich schön zart und saftig grün ist haben se scheinbar noch nicht gefunden. Das geht langsam ganz schön ins Geld.
.


----------

